# Crow hunting



## shwacker87 (Dec 30, 2012)

So who all crow hunts? I just started and love it! Share some pics and stories!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you eat them?


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Crow hunting is extremely addicting if you aren't doing it get yourself a caller and get your butt out there!


No ducks, no glory!


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

celticcurl said:


> Do you eat them?


I definitely do not! Some people do and I respect them for that because they definitely don't seem like good table fare. They are west nile disease carriers and they eat a lot of nasty stuff so I'll pass. We kill them because they destroy farmlands and kill other rival bird species. They are a varmint and the population needs to be controlled.


No ducks, no glory!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Last hunt for 2015 and it was a rough one. Sat in my parents living room watch Linder's Angling Edge. I heard a crow in the distance so I grabbed my shotgun and caller and took a walk across the street to the state land. No camo, just a black hoodie and a faded out green fishing hat. I hid in a clump of small pine trees and turned on the caller. 10 seconds later 2 down. 5 minutes later I was back watching Linder's Angling Edge.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Have not hunted them in a while- they are fun. I have eaten them off the grill probably never will again. There is a cool web site out there called The Crow Busters with lots of hunting tips.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I hunt them and kill a few with my 17 when I can get them to land.


----------

